# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Import statistics ?

## greengumbo

I recall seeing a page, possibly on beebase, that listed the number of imports on an annual and maybe regional basis. I can't for the life of me now find it.

Can anyone help ?

----------


## snimmo243

Hi Greengumbo 
Is this what you are looking for, about half way down?

https://secure.fera.defra.gov.uk/bee...idenceMaps.cfm

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## greengumbo

The imported packages really kicked in recently eh.

----------

